# UK newspaper report on vaping.



## Johnny2Puffs (28/5/19)

I read today in the Welsh Metro newspaper the following disturbing news. 
Quote:

*Vaping "Increases risk of having heart attack".
*
VAPING may increase the risk of heart attack or stroke, with menthol and cinnamon flavours the most harmful, a study warns.
US scientists studied the effect of e-liquids on cells lining blood vessels, called endothelial cells.
When lab-grown endothelial cells were exposed to the e-liquids - or blood collected from vapers - they showed "significantly increased levels" of molecules implicated in DNA damage and cell death.
Prof Joseph Wu, of the Stanford University School of Medicine, said vaping is "not a safe alternative to cigarettes".

End Quote.

Today a South African online news report expanded on this and I will see if I can find it again. Makes me wonder what Dr Farsalinos would think of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/5/19)

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art... of the vapers the case against e-cigarettes


----------

